# Where does your sona live?



## Zezel (Sep 2, 2018)

For me my sona lives in a simple house by a lake


----------



## Rant (Sep 2, 2018)

In my blanket fort in the living room!!!!!!!


----------



## light tear drop (Sep 2, 2018)

In the city in a night club but I own the penthouse and yes I'm stealing the name from lucifer as in the club is called LUX


----------



## Zekkarion (Sep 3, 2018)

In nature, no specific place, he goes wherever he wants ^^


----------



## BunBunArt (Sep 3, 2018)

In a big mansion deep in the forest, and she sneaks out everytime she gets a chance and her father won't notice :')


----------



## Skychickens (Sep 3, 2018)

In a cottage in the woods protected by wards and glyphs near a stream.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Sep 3, 2018)

Whichever criminal hideout suits him best before the law enforcement comes and he has to evacuate to somewhere new.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 3, 2018)

At this point in a mental institution.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 3, 2018)

Either a cabin or a trailer


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 3, 2018)

I live in a futuristic city on another planet. Machines and organic beings coexist peacefully so long as law is enforced. We have a capitalist economy and a democratic system. Religion is still practiced in our time, despite it being so far in the future. We have mastered cybernetic modification to help with disabilities and improve overall performance, and it has become popular to modify ourselves. Most manual labor jobs are performed by machines, allowing organic beings to enjoy more creative and artistic careers and pursue science and overall enjoying life more. I serve as a member of law enforcement and an engineer and often keep the peace and help improve the mechanical aspects of society.

We have managed to master transportation and production that does not cause much, if any pollution, and transportation is primarily public, with the exception for military and law enforcement. All species coexist and breed together to create hybrids, causing nearly half the population to be a mix of two or even several species. We share our inventions and discoveries with our neighboring colonies, for the benefit of our overall survival, as resources are becoming scarce from the increasing population.


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 3, 2018)

He lives in a old car because of the fact that he uses it to travel and it was his dad's old car that he wasn't using. It's tough being a wolf and it's tough when a wolf is different especially with the environment that he lives in. he's hoping that he can get the same type of car but new and improved with a trailer so he could have a family.


----------



## ToxicAce (Sep 3, 2018)

*Fursona at keyboard*

I live in a fantasy mushroom grove, but I like to travel so I end up living many places!


----------



## coldbrew (Sep 4, 2018)

Rant said:


> In my blanket fort in the living room!!!!!!!



You and your blanket and pillow forts :3


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Joni (Sep 4, 2018)

In LPW


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 4, 2018)

In a big mushroom from an anthro village nearby a pond in the far north of Brazil.


----------



## Mayflower (Sep 6, 2018)

My fursona is quite wealthy, so I imagine that she owns a very large house. Think "Hollywood star" type of house. Two or three storeys, and with a large balcony. The surrounding garden is huge, with lots of trees, bushes and places for some privacy. There's without a doubt also a gazeebo 
I imagine that it's located in some rich neighborhood.

I also imagine that she owns a penthouse apartment in the downtown are of a large city. She owns a smaller house too on a beach. Something a bit smaller than her main home. A place for relaxation and fun by the sea.

I haven't decided if all her homes are in the same area or even the same country.


----------



## Plitheon (Sep 6, 2018)

_[Points on a map]_
*
This is America.*


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 6, 2018)

Wherever the hell he wants.


----------



## Plitheon (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## Plitheon (Sep 6, 2018)

Sorry I got dank *harder* than before.


----------



## Reiv (Sep 6, 2018)

He lives inside my thaughts. He's just a character made out of my feelings, if he wants to sit somewhere then he can, so technically he can live anywhere as the brain can make anything for him.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Sep 9, 2018)

He's nomadic, but lives in the old west


----------



## Redwulf16 (Sep 12, 2018)

My fursona lives in a fantasy world, and travels alongside my secondary sona that 
represents me when I'm off my meds. They are a mage and a rouge, respectively.
While they are often far from home, he is always welcome at his mother's modest 
quarters in the royal archives at Saavaarstaad.


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 12, 2018)

Redwulf16 said:


> My fursona lives in a fantasy world, and travels alongside my secondary sona that
> represents me when I'm off my meds. They are a mage and a rouge, respectively.
> While they are often far from home, he is always welcome at his mother's modest
> quarters in the royal archives at Saavaarstaad.



You look like a redwall fan if i'm not mistaken!

Ravo lives in Australia, just like me. Pretty mundane really


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (May 13, 2019)

Somewhere in Northern Scotland right beside the sea with his boyfriend


----------



## MetroFox2 (May 13, 2019)

I thought I posted here before? Oh well.

My sona lives with his ten year old brother in the lands to the north in the time when the Mammoth and Smilodon were dying out. They live in lavvu, setting down wherever the reindeer herds are. From within the pine forests or upon the vast plains and beyond.


----------



## Woomylover100 (May 13, 2019)

My Sona lives in a nice pink farm house with a large magenta wood painted barn with only a bike for transportation. It can sometimes be lonely but it has a great spot to the sum rise in the morning


----------



## Jinxie (May 14, 2019)

Jinxie gots a li'l flat in Gen Town in the Sprawl, a place where a bunny bot ain't gonna be noticed in a district crammed with anthros. O' course, Jinxie gots ta constantly mask Jinxie's electronic footprint or the meanies Jinxie escaped from on Europa are gonna come to terminate Jinxie. Can't let 'em detect coordinates, neh?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Bluefiremark II (May 14, 2019)

On/in a Blue star because he's *cool* like that. Pun intended.


----------



## CrookedCroc (May 14, 2019)

He lives in a small town like the one from Twin Peaks, he likes it there because it is a quiet place where everyone knows eachother.


----------



## Arnak (May 15, 2019)

A castle set between reality and the void. Where magic oozes from every crevice


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 15, 2019)

She lives somewhere where she can bask in the sun during a long spring and summer. Probably somewhere somewhat secluded and full of nature and hot rocks, for that reason. During winter, she’ll be in her home most of the time, drinking hot beverages and keeping herself heated to keep her internal temperature up.

It gets awful lonely where she lives, though. That’s why she always wants to make new friends!~


----------



## RafaleFlight (May 16, 2019)

My sona (not the Dilophosaur in my profile pic. I know it's confusing) lives on a mountain in a tower in a room in a library full of books no one is allowed to read. 

Yep, there's a story here, one I plan on writing sometime in the near future. Long story short, he and the rest of his kind live in a mountain range sandwiched between two cloud layers. No one has ventured above or below said layers, and no one is allowed to. My sona is charged with guarding a library which contains various books and artifacts from a time when his people lived above the clouds in a "mythical" city at the top of the mountains, above the clouds. Not that he's aware of this, and at present, he is bound to his duty. There's something to be said for loyalty, but curiosity is a powerful motivator...


----------



## Doar Sign (May 24, 2019)

Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson lives on the Sun.


----------



## Rap Daniel (Jun 4, 2019)

Usually Rap lives in the Eastern United States, but when he's at Hogwarts, he lives there until the school year ends.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 10, 2019)

In an apartment in San Antonio, TX.


----------



## Darsana (Jun 11, 2019)

In a small tree-house in the middle of a self-made marsh located about two miles (3km) from the nearest pokevillage


----------



## RyejekG (Jun 13, 2019)

Ryejek lives in the penthouse of Architects tower in the middle of the Regents district of Everglow. (The place were everybeing in his universe story goes when they die.)


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2019)

At the center of the earth and on the sun


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 23, 2019)

as it's a representation of myself my fursona lives where i do in an apartment block in Scotland.


----------



## Rexcaliburr (Jun 23, 2019)

This hellhole.


----------



## Melnew (Jun 23, 2019)

Hell.


----------



## Leadhoof (Jun 23, 2019)

Some small town in central Georgia, which is where I'd actually like to end up one of these days.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jun 23, 2019)

He doesn't have a permanent place of residence, but his work takes him all over europe.


----------



## Hello! It's me. :3 (Jun 23, 2019)

Basically anywhere.
Hati since he is an animal can't live in the apartments.
So, he lives in car:





Or he just wanders around in the forest, c'os he's an animal.
Art is by me btw.


----------



## Catdog (Jun 23, 2019)

My bobcat sona lives in a place in the middle of nowhere in rural Georgia with the closest neighbor being around 5 miles away. That way they can scream and shoot guns off their porch like whenever.

Tecate the coati lives in an apartment by himself and has a little window ledge garden.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 23, 2019)

Hello! It's me. :3 said:


> Basically anywhere.
> Hati since he is an animal can't live in the apartments.
> So, he lives in car:
> 
> ...



Cars aren't that bad a place to live. As long as you have access to food and water and enough resources to keep the vehicle in good condition, able to move about and have a place you can stop the car over night then it's a comfortable place to sleep.

i mean there are certain places where i'd never do it because i'd likely be attacked or robbed but with the rise of street cameras it's enough of a deterant and a back-up to ensure your security.


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Jun 23, 2019)

In a feild of flowers.


----------



## DRGN Juno (Jun 24, 2019)

In the Distillery District of Toronto, in a condo that costs far more than it should for the size.


----------



## Stella.Ella (Jun 29, 2019)

She lives in a comfy little nook that's no bigger than 300 sq. ft. Minimal natural lighting but has a ton of fairy Christmas lights everywhere. Her bed has a canopy with lots of stuffed animals on it. There's always a candle burning and something baking in the oven! Suuuuper cozy ^.^


----------



## Ash_FreeSoul (Jul 1, 2019)

Mine lives in the forest but to get to her home you need to find a secret path that leads to a hidden field of flowers.


----------



## smolartist000 (Jul 4, 2019)

I am creating a fursona that lives in Colonial America during the 1760s. He is a migrant from Mexico who came to Pennsylvania for opportunity and wealth.


----------



## RealZappo (Jul 6, 2019)

In a fictional big city in Illinois called Starswell! (Its part of a spinoff I'm planning of another story I'm planning)


----------



## Vari (Jul 6, 2019)

Vari lives in a beach house with a balcony overlooking the water. It’s on the Pacific coast in Cali.  He chose to live there because the waves are relaxing to him.


----------



## Gallows (Jul 7, 2019)

Roaming in the Lyran constellation and sometimes visiting Arcturus. :E


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jul 8, 2019)

Mine was born in the sea during the spring tides, when the coastal waters are rough, which is how she was given the name Maelstrom.  Her kind are aquatic and most live in the sea their entire lives as a nomadic pack.  They spend their summers in the polar seas hunting the great whales.  They migrate to the subtropical waters during the winter.  Only certain bloodlines are able to transform their bodies to walk on the land, and few among them ever do.  My OC was raised on land and spends time on land and at sea, because she never really fits in anywhere.


----------



## Keefur (Jul 8, 2019)

I used to hang out here a lot...


----------



## Lapiz (Jul 20, 2019)

Lives in an alternate universe (in a terrace).


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 27, 2019)

They have been living on multiple places on multiple times
I'm trying to settle them down By a Canadian-style forest, close to the mountains down by a river with a great waterfall behind


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Jul 27, 2019)

Melisa lives in a custom built ice cream truck, It has a nice work room and a cosy bed room. The bed room has a large enough bed for upto two bovines or other similar sized anthros. Melisa's home has just enough space left for storage and a small shower.


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Jul 27, 2019)

She lives near cities where there are game dev studios. Other times, she lives in the beach.


----------



## Niru the Husky (Jul 27, 2019)

In a bag 
Santa's Bag


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 28, 2019)

one of mine would like to live on the moon, but...he's now living on my other's hearts


----------



## PhoexFeathers (Jul 30, 2019)

Tausi lives with his tribe in forests near waterfalls. He lives where the wind goes and he migrates when it become colder. 
But after his ripped off wing he is forced to live in one place


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 30, 2019)

Argaeon moved with his aunt to the islands close by
Gon is settling home with his wife on a Canadian-type forest


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 30, 2019)

Upper West Side.


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 8, 2019)

Planet Xanidu


----------



## Pepper Foxx (Mar 4, 2020)

Currently in my dorm room closet... we try to keep Pepper hidden from the RAs and other residents.


----------



## cyborgdeer (Mar 4, 2020)

In an apartment in the city.
Not that she especially wants to live there...
Doesn't matter much though as she's always out and about.
Although she would prefer to live somewhere with a nice garden.


----------



## Dexin (Mar 6, 2020)

Currently Dexin lives on the small research ship he's been assigned to, that flies around North America recording pollution levels.


----------



## BayoDino (Mar 8, 2020)

My fursona in Europe,
Me in Middle east


----------



## Mambi (Mar 8, 2020)

Zezel said:


> For me my sona lives in a simple house by a lake



He has his own dimension, accessible by air portals created at will <the cat's eyes glow slightly as he smiles>.


----------



## Canopus the Dreamer (Mar 8, 2020)

Canopus lives in a near endless library. I imagine him just organising and re-organising the scrolls, grimoires and tomes.

On occasion he has been know to leave the library to travel to cities and gather new knowledge. This could be buying scrolls, making notes about the local customs or sketching the local architecture.


----------



## hazmat_doormat (Apr 24, 2020)

In the bin


----------

